# Piwigo auf raspberry pi, Datenbank und content auf usb auslagern



## halvar (13. Aug. 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe auf meinem raspberry pi (Debian wheezy) piwigo installiert. Dies funktioniert soweit ganz gut.

Jetzt möchte ich die MySQL Datenbank und den content (Bilder) auf eine mittels SDA1 angehängte Festplatte verschieben. Wie gehe ich da vor? Bis jetzt wird alles auf der 8GB großen SD Karte gespeichert. Dort wird es langsam eng. 

Freue mich über jede Hilfestellung

Danke


----------

